

Arduino: The Documentary - mcantelon
http://arduinothedocumentary.org/

======
jcr
Is there a non-HD version available?

(self muttering defamatory statements about Verizon download caps)

~~~
Zev
_(self muttering defamatory statements about Verizon download caps)_

Verizon has caps? You're tethering for your main internet connection? FiOS and
DSL don't have any caps.

Also, Keepvid.com has an SD download option -- although the HD video is only
338MB.

